Ask HN: Scrum vs. Kanban vs. Agile vs. Waterfall – what is working for you? - yotamoron
======
iamNumber4
I think a mixture. Coining the term “Ban Scrum”. Which is a mixture of KANBAN
and scrum sprints. Where the sprint is not over until an identified set of
tasks/stories are completed. The truth about software development is, it takes
as long as it takes. But you don’t have infinite time. So digest what needs
done, carve up/reduce into the smallest workable step/task, group like things
into sprints. Work those sprints until complete. This also allows for larger
teams to work more sprints concurrently by dividing the dev teams up into
smaller unit teams. Then having a single KANBAN board for management to watch
progress. While also allowing for continuous development and rolling releases,
eliminating the artificial deadline of the traditional scrum sprint and
resulting crunch of code reviews a day or so before the end of sprint cycle.

Ritual meetings are similar, but there is never a end of sprint meeting/next
sprint planning session. Rather a weekly sync up to talk about what’s working
and what’s not, what can we do better. Then weekly backlog grooming to
identify and group future sprints to get them ready to be started, when it is
natural to start that work. Then of course daily standup to communicate
roadblocks to managers so they are aware and can do their job to unblock the
road, and also to promote general awareness to of other team members of what
each other are doing.

------
sombragris
Not a developer here. I work mainly as a translator, and I work alone, so
YMMV. Kanban works best for me. I have a self-hosted Kanboard instance
([https://kanboard.org](https://kanboard.org)). However, sometimes even that
is difficult due to the hectic pace of work when business is abundant.

